# Distance from Boxes to Sprinkler Heads



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

to add>

we've got heads in a concrete switchgear room

there's nothing to burn , except the gear itself

so what good is H2O for a class C fire?

~CS~


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

See NFPA 13, obstructions.


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

NFPA 13, the sprinkler code, has a chart where the area covered by a head is reduced by how close an obstruction is to the head.


----------



## FCR1988 (Jul 10, 2011)

Alright cool thank you.


----------

